
Improving wifi throughput with fm radio - ch4ch4
http://hackaday.com/2015/11/11/improving-wifi-throughput-with-fm-radio/
======
DrScump
detailed article on phys.org:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10543171](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10543171)

